#kubuntu-council 2018-04-02
<valorie> the beta 2 story is roughed out, acheronuk
<valorie> marco has already made https://wiki.kubuntu.org/BionicBeaver/Beta2/Kubuntu
<valorie> \o/
<valorie> so we should be ready
<valorie> I hope
<ricktimmis[m]> Excellent, very pleased to see Muon being shipped as standard.
<acheronuk> yeah. discover is getting better, but a proper/old style gui package manager is a must IMO
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> TBH Discover is an updater which works fine.
<valorie> it usually works fine for me in artful
<valorie> occasionally gets stuck looking for more updates
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Yeah it's fine so far in bionic.
<valorie> good
<valorie> I should start up the travel lappy and provision it for testing
<valorie> which means doing some backups here first!
<tsimonq2> https://lubuntu.me/this-week-in-lubuntu-development-1/
#kubuntu-council 2018-04-03
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> (Photo, 960x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/0QV0Tu3U/file_5505.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I call this a win.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> :D
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I love how it came out.
<valorie> nice
<acheronuk> isos starting to arrive
<acheronuk> slowly.....
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> my main SSD died last night
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> the minor good news is that I was able to fix and upgrade my failed install on the other disk
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> so I guess I'll be trying to provision that bionic install for now
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> but no irc set up yet
<acheronuk> oh, PITA :/
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> yeah, sucky timing
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> esp. since this travel laptop's drive died less than a month ago
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> sheesh
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> first I have to solve the hiDPI stuff since I can't squint at tiny type all day
<ricktimmis[m]> Anyone see the application to join kubuntu-release team by bionicmac ?
<ricktimmis[m]> Came in on my email, but I don't know what the joining rules are for that team, looks like it just require KC approval ??
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> I won't approve it until he actually pitches in!
<acheronuk> testers are invited to join from the description, but I would agree that people should prove some track record on that 1st
<valorie> victory!
#kubuntu-council 2018-04-04
<valorie> nice, tsimonq2!
<valorie> oh, it was scrolled up to like yesterday, sorry
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> :D
<ricktimmis[m]> OK well I will follow Valorie on the application.
<ricktimmis[m]> I'll be on holiday for a week, but am Matrix on Riot to stay in the loop
#kubuntu-council 2018-04-05
<valorie> mparillo: do you have edit rights on the website
<valorie> ?
<valorie> acheronuk: thanks for marking them ready for beta2
<valorie> need to leave for another meeting in a couple of minutes -- bad week for beta2!
<mparillo> valorie: I do, thank you.
<mparillo> Do you have a draft posted that could use another set of eyes?
<mparillo> Even though zsync to worked fine on the first image, I could not get it to work on the re-spun image,but no matter ... Our images are marked ready: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/388/builds
<mparillo> So, I think this draft post (Kubuntu Bionic Beaver (18.04) Beta 2 Candidate Image Testing) is unnecessary. Instead, I propose we clone Kubuntu Bionic Beaver (18.04) Beta 1 Released!
<mparillo> That is: https://kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-bionic-beaver-18-04-beta-1-released/
<mparillo> Draft saved. The link to the ISO is not live yet, and the link to the announcement needs to change once it is announced.
<mparillo> I will be back this evening (very, very late in the evening UTC).
<valorie> I had a draft for testing
<valorie> I don't know if it was posted or not
<valorie> since I lost my disk at at a very inopportune time!
<valorie> oh, if it was never posted either change it or ditch it, yeah
<valorie> oh, they haven't been published yet?
<valorie> ok
<valorie> had a meeting this afternoon and am trying to get back into the loop here
<mparillo> I think you caught up on the -devel channel, but, correct, there is no beta-2 under http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/bionic/
<tsimonq2> Right.
<tsimonq2> I'll loudly yell when Beta 2's out.
<valorie> right, I"m actually adding to some of the test cases I did last night
<tsimonq2> Likely in the form of Lubuntu's announcement. :P
<valorie> I was so tired I was a bit brief
<mparillo> But, I do have the new story in draft. All that it needs is the link to the official announcement and double-checking that I correctly changed the link from the news post to point to the beta-2 directory
<mparillo> Has zsync been working for you?
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> I did get it to work when I pointed it at the right directory
<valorie> I had to move the images off my write-only disk
<mparillo> This is what I have always used: zsync http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/bionic-desktop-amd64.iso.zsync
<valorie> I'm sure my son will help me fix that soon
#kubuntu-council 2018-04-06
<mparillo> The beta-2 download link is now live, and tested from: https://kubuntu.org/?p=3811&preview=true
<mparillo> All we need is the official release announcement, and a second set of eyes, and the news can be published.
<valorie> looking good
<mparillo> But I am running out of steam, and I know you are three time zones behind me and a night owl to boot.
<valorie> I will publish once I can get the release announcement link in there
<valorie> thank you so much mparillo
<valorie> you have been a life-saver
<valorie> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}
<mparillo> My pleasure, and good night and sleepy {{hugs}} to you.
<valorie> https://kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-bionic-beaver-18-04-lts-beta-2-released/
<acheronuk> \o/
<valorie> finally!
<valorie> this was a bumpy beta2
<valorie> better than a bumpy LTS I guess
<valorie> https://twitter.com/kubuntu/status/982149871149858817
<acheronuk> great. thanks.
<ricktimmis[m]> Great news on Beta 2 release, well done everyone
<valorie> it was sort of a heavy lift this time
<valorie> sooooo many bugs in ubiquity
<valorie> I really want to test calamares
<valorie> oh gosh, near 1am
<valorie> good to hear from you Rick
<valorie> niters all and good day to the rest of ya!
<acheronuk> valorie: thank you for that work overnight :) and mparillo
<mparillo> Beta-2 news post is also G+'d
<valorie> thanks, mparillo
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> http://www.ubuntubuzz.com/2018/04/a-preview-to-kubuntu-1804-from-beta-2.html
<valorie> nice!
<acheronuk> it's NOT new wallpaper. but I guess that may escape many
<valorie> yeah
<valorie> nor will it be default at release, or I missed the news flash
<valorie> but they have to get *something* wrong
<valorie> lol
<valorie> and any news is good news
<acheronuk> yep. no intention of making it default, though I do like it
<acheronuk> whole idea was to just give a few alternatives
<acheronuk> and a retro theme to that seemed kool
<valorie> yes, that was a genius idea
<valorie> ty!
<valorie> thanks for doing that FFe paperwork, acheronuk
<valorie> although I know you looooove doing it
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> no probs
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I don't hate it as much as I once did
<valorie> same here with filing BRs
<valorie> you get into a routine and hardly notice the pain
#kubuntu-council 2018-04-07
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Krita 4 is in
<valorie> nice!
<valorie> too late for us?
<acheronuk> valorie: too late how?
<valorie> for us to get it packaged and uploaded and approved?
<valorie> or has Debian already done it?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> He filed an FFe a few weeks ago.
<valorie> oh!
<valorie> sorry, I read that wrong
<valorie> like: krita4 was finally released
<valorie> sorry
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> It's good. :)
<valorie> only half through my first coffee
<valorie> lol
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I may be able to get Linode to sponsor us again. Spoke to them at scale.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> \o/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> great. I tweeted them earlier BTW. forgot the other day, but done it now
<valorie> how was scale, ahoneybun?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> It was fun. valorie
<valorie> meet anyone awesome?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> PIA folks were cool.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Already LFNW next month!
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> No, THIS month!
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> :O
#kubuntu-council 2018-04-08
<valorie> weeeeeeee, back with two new drives
<valorie> thomas said the one drive isn't *dead* but failing
<tsimonq2> Weeeeeeeeeeee
<valorie> so I'm keeping it just in case I ever need the data
<valorie> tossed the rest of 'em
<valorie> these were the drives from the msi
<valorie> so rather old
<Mamarok> there is a pending request for the launchpad team "Kubuntu release" by a guy called Donald Tanner (bionicmac), do we know him? Seems not to be otherwise active on launchpad
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> he is relatively new, but was very helpful in testing for Beta 2
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> good to wait to add him until after release, I think
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> in case he's a flash in the pan
<Mamarok> then we should probably tell im
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> I will
<Mamarok> thanks :-)
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> it's just been a crazy week what with losing an SSD and the testing and a bunch of meetings
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> to say nothing of GSoC
<Mamarok> yes, very unfortunate we have so many things at the same time, GSoC timing is not exactly optimal
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> esp. for kubuntu!
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> oh well, life is what it is
<Mamarok> yep, and it got in my way a lot lately
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I'll be going for Debian Developer shortly after LFNW. \o/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> and then ^^^^ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mYvAYwpUDv8
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> 😆
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Nah, from there, my focus is to go for core-dev.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I stick by that vid then!
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> hehe
<valorie> tsimonq2: lol
#kubuntu-council 2020-03-30
<jphilips> valorie: thanks for retweeting the budgie announcement from your own twitter account, but if possible please also retweet it from the kubuntu account
<jphilips> https://twitter.com/UbuntuBudgie/status/1244349690436636672
#kubuntu-council 2020-03-31
<valorie> jphilips: done
<jphilips> valorie: thanks
<valorie> sorry for the delay -- today is the last day to review gsoc proposals; last chance to help the students improve
<valorie> I'll be around and available more after the deadline tomorrow
<jphilips> no problems :D
<jphilips> hope some good candidates arrived
<valorie> I think so, but so cross-eyed at this point I can't say
<valorie> it's in the hands of mentors now to decide which students they want to work with
<jphilips> you can send a heads up the people managing the kde community twitter account, that they likely should stick with a single hashtag for the video contest tweets, as they are all over the place
<jphilips> #Plasma2020 - https://twitter.com/kdecommunity/status/1243831579430060032
<jphilips> #Apps2020 - https://twitter.com/kdecommunity/status/1244534281822769152
<jphilips> #Promo2020 - https://twitter.com/kdecommunity/status/1243489567136780288
<valorie> you can join promo and say so, although now that it's over, there likely will not be more tweets
<valorie> it's #kde-promo and there is a telegram chan that it is bridged to
<valorie> also there was two contests as I recall -- one for plasma, one for apps
<valorie> I assume that last one was a wrap-up
<valorie> anyway not really on-topic here
<jphilips> was just passing it along as i saw it
<jphilips> @ahoneybun: any luck with the fixes for the website
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> @jphilips, I did some of them though I haven't touched the site since then.
<valorie> how's it going down in Denver, @ahoneybun
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> It's locked down a lot.
<valorie> well, for sure
#kubuntu-council 2020-04-01
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> I have started on the beta notes https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FocalFossa/Beta/Kubuntu
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> Still needs reasonable amount of work
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> If someone could start on the website announcement, that would be great.
<mparillo> I need to check the links and replace the picture, but here is a starting point: https://kubuntu.org/wp-admin/post.php?post=4396&action=edit
<valorie> oh thank you, mparillo
<mparillo> I find the WP UI to be less-than-newbie-friendly.
<valorie> I find it effin' orrible
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Understatement of the decade.
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> It used to be a bit better.
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Not much but still.
#kubuntu-council 2020-04-02
<valorie> if it was updated, it might be usable! but who knows
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> You'll need to talk to RT for that since we can't really do anything on that level.
<valorie> @ahoneybun pretty sure that we've been asking for years
<valorie> perhaps it's time to ask again
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Well ideally since we may get pwned since the PHP and other parts are out of date and we can't update the versions or the OS that this is running on.
#kubuntu-council 2020-04-03
<IrcsomeBot1> <Sick_Rimmit> I wonder... How about creating our website with a static site generator,like Jekyl, or Hugo. Then we could house the website sources on GitHub, like Aaron does with the Documentation. It's probably a couple of weeks work, but it would mean that the Cannonical support team just need to provide a Rsync directory, that pulls updates from a /Public directory on GitHub. Although it might work better from Launchpad, as we could
<IrcsomeBot1> use the LP memberships and teams to manage who can do what. Just a thought.
<jphilips> advantage would definitely be that there would be less attack vector compared to wordpress
<jphilips> disadvantage would be that it would be more difficult to change, i presume
<RikMills> given how sh***y wordpress has got, then wysiwyg is not helping much at the moment
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> https://twitter.com/kubuntu/status/1246065980536754176
<valorie> that is what KDE is doing
<valorie> Carl is doing a fabulous job helping the students
<valorie> it's possible that when they are mostly done we could hire/talk him into doing it with us
<valorie> but gitlab not github plz
<valorie> @RikMills rt'd
<valorie> thank you
<valorie> oh, someone should perhaps reddit it?
<valorie> I can't rn
<mparillo> Looks like I was too late to post it on reddit, but I think I up-voted it.acher
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> valoria I'm going to say with Github personally.
<valorie> ok
<valorie> actually I will not vote against it
<valorie> I just probably won't be able to help
<valorie> can anyone remind me of our BBB login?
<valorie> somehow it got remove from my bookmark bar
<valorie> removed
<valorie> I imagine they are being slammed since zoom has been getting so much (deserved) bad press
<mparillo> valorie: Is the bbb login a secret? If not, I can post it here.
<valorie> not a secret at all
<mparillo> In room 1, welcome
<valorie> although a few "secret" meetings might have taken place
<valorie> URL though?
<valorie> it's not just bigbluebutton.org
<valorie> there's more
<valorie> as I recall
<mparillo> https://kubuntu.blindsidenetworks.net/kubuntu/
<valorie> weeeee
<valorie> that's it, thank you!
<mparillo> Looks like you made it.
<valorie> I wonder if they would be angry if I reused that for my genealogy society board next week
<valorie> like in room 2 or so
<valorie> they want to use zoom and I'm trying to offer alternatives
<mparillo> It cannot hurt to ask nicely.
<valorie> with that URL I think I can find our contact in my email
<valorie> thanks so much for digging it out
<mparillo> YW
 * keithzg[m] used Hugo for a joke website recently, it does have a bit of a learning curve but it's fairly easy, and nicely simple to test generate the output locally (it's just HTML + JS so I think even file:// would work for testing changes before committing them)
